

Using Docker as a Development Environment - lsdr
http://www.coolgarif.com/brain-food/using-docker-as-a-development-environment

======
cleverjake
I am only someone with a cursory introduction to docker, but I do believe that
a 6 month old introduction is very old for something that has changed so
rapidly.

